# International Modena Club Show, Kansas



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all, I am going to the IMC Modena Club Show in Kansas on the 7th. Looks to be a BIG show with almost 500 Modenas, people coming in from around the World. Australia, Barbados, New Zealand, England, Canada, and more! Only 3 Californians are going! Should be fun with or without birds! I'll take pictures for you all to see. Bye for now. Rena


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

GOOD LUCK RENA You have the birds that can win. Hope to see you at Watsonville if the doctor gives me the ok. .GEORGE


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks George, no I can.t win all those guys this year. I can never get past 1st place. Oh, I did get Best of Breed at Del Mar. LOL It was only me and Pat Sherman! Next year I will maybe. LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best of luck in the show, Rena. Your birds are lovely, and I hope they do well for you. You'd better get some pics and post them!  

Terry


----------

